# USS Monitor "Monadnock" Ericsson Steam Engine



## JorgensenSteam (May 29, 2010)

I became facinated watching Rich's Monitor engine run, and wondered about how it worked.


----------



## cidrontmg (May 29, 2010)

Nice animation!
That engine wasn´t exactly the epitome of balanced running, it must have been good only for very low revs.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Jun 24, 2010)

Very interesting engine to model. I love marine engines and this example is one I had never come across. I will be following your progress with interest.

Dan


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe time to post this again?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWn8gQ9Ykpk&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Vic.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 26, 2010)

A book is in the works, part of the story has been in the magazines. Don't know about others drawings or engines. Lots of large mouthed Legends boasting to the friend/acquittance at the shows on how they could do or did better. I generally call them on it when I'm in ear shot, so far NOBODY has shown up with an engine or even posted a photo of their engine.

I do know that Rich is the nicest most patient person there is. He ignores the Legends In their own Minds, when they shoot it off in front of him. He stands for hours at the shows answering everybody questions.

it's not a drawing, but here is slide shows of the bits and pieces that went into building up Rich's engine.

29 nine photo's from a couple years before it was finished and aired up. Along with the last photo of the tools it takes to run and maintain it.

I will look and see if I have any different ones on the drive that I didn't post.
Enjoy
 ;D


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jun 26, 2010)

That is an absolute fantastic slide show.
Re."Lots of large mouthed Legends boasting to the friend/acquittance at the shows on how they could do or did better."
I was showing my live steam launch at a show once, and coming back from a break came up behind two fellows looking at the launch, ones comment to the other was that
"it was nice, but on his he had not hidden the batteries under the boiler, The other replied that he wished I had removed the rear hatch so he could see what size electric motor I used."
I don't think that ether of them realized that it was live steam, but they both agreed that they could do better.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 26, 2010)

It is amusing to hear that given all of the craftsmanship and detail that went into your launch the only thing of importance and concern to the one knucklehead was what size the motor was. Truly a non-appreciative onlooker.


BC1
Jim


----------

